#   >   >   430-440       .

## 8

,   "TONO SS-40W"  ,   TH-F5.   "TX"      ,    0,01,  "TX"    0,9                  ,,,  ,     , ,         S-   ,  ,       .  ,       "RX"     ,        "RX"  .   ,           1,15      (0,9)  "RX".  , .       .

*  46 ():*

,           ,         ,))     0,11.

----------


## 8

,,     .//, .

----------


## 8

,    15,2       (   ),   "REF"       ,     .-   , ,,   .

----------


## 2009

!
     , , , ...        .
. ..             RX.
    ,    ...
,    .

----------

